# [APORTE] como hacer flashear un led



## ls2k (Dic 18, 2008)

ante la constante pregunta "¿como pueo hacer que un led parpadee o flashee?" me he decidido a hacer mi segundo aporte y darles diversas soluciones a kienes tengan este problemilla

*soluciones:*


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2008)

aqui les adjunto la forma de hacer que un led parpadee, es muy importante seguir los pasos al pie de la letra para que funcione, se los adjunto .

cualquier duda con el circuito me preguntan   


saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 6, 2009)

Volviendo al tema de hacer parpadear un led ahi adjunto un circuito facil con el 555, que tiene una salida con ciclo de trabajo del 50% y es sencillo


----------



## diego_z (Ene 7, 2009)

Bueno, secuencial con pic no es led parpadeante, pero me acorde de un circo que paso por el pueblo y el dueño me hizo que le fabrique uno y como todo circo es un lucerio de locos jeje, 5 secuencias , tambien codigo para pic de led parpadeante



PDel0 EQU    0X20
PDel1 EQU    0X21

SI
bsf     PORTA,0
CALL     DEMORA
BCF        PORTA,0
CALL    DEMORA
GOTO    SI




DEMORA movlw .239 ; 1 set numero de repeticion (B)
movwf PDel0 ; 1 |
PLoop1 movlw .232 ; 1 set numero de repeticion (A)
movwf PDel1 ; 1 |
PLoop2 clrwdt ; 1 clear watchdog
PDelL1 goto PDelL2 ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL2 goto PDelL3 ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL3 clrwdt ; 1 ciclo delay
decfsz PDel1, 1 ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0 ? (A)
goto PLoop2 ; 2 no, loop
decfsz PDel0, 1 ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0 ? (B)
goto PLoop1 ; 2 no, loop
PDelL4 goto PDelL5 ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL5 goto PDelL6 ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL6 goto PDelL7 ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL7 clrwdt ; 1 ciclo delay
return ; 2+2 Fin.
;-----------------------------------------------
END


----------



## kammateo (Mar 3, 2009)

m... bueno bueno ya se acabo la pelea... gracias por el aporte y deverdad me sirve para poder aplicarlos en otros casos. Fernandob mano a unos les causo risa y otros no, no a todo el mundo le puede gustar lo que haces y tienes q soportar las criticas que las personas te hacen. Y si es verdad que te resbala lo que la gente dice.. porque respondes?. Tambien racias a ti por lo de los led*s intermitentes aunque yo prefiero el NE555 porque yo puedo ponerle la frecuencia que quiera. 
Gracias compadres


----------



## dandany (Ago 1, 2009)

Perdonen mucho que reviva temas pero quiero saber si a los circuitos simples se les puenden poner 20 leds en paralelo o si se le puede poner un triac para cuand parpadee el led del 555 el triac los preanda a los otros..


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 1, 2009)

Triac no puedes usar... si lo usas en CD una vez encendido no vas a poder usarlo, pero si puedes usar Mosfets o Transistores de potencia junto con un 555 y encender cuantos leds quieras....


----------



## dandany (Ago 2, 2009)

Tenes por ahi un diseño? porque el que me pasaron tenian muuuchos diodos es para darme una idea es para joder nomas viste quiero experimentar y si sale bien lo paso a fenolico pero no tengo idea lo que hacen los Gates en ese circuito me pueden explicar?
un abrazo..


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 10, 2009)

espero que ayude este circuito, esta en ingles


----------



## eLadero (Ago 20, 2009)

Buenas, espero que les sirva de algo.
Bueno , variando el capacitor de 10uf se puede obtener una conmutacion mas lenta o mas rapida.




Componentes:

•	LM555
•	Resistores 68K/27k/820kX2
•	Capacitóres 10uf / 100nf
•	LED X2


----------



## dandany (Ago 20, 2009)

Buenas,2 leds nomas ee pueden poner o vaias resitencias con led en serie?


----------



## ls2k (Ago 20, 2009)

los leds son indicativos, pero puedes poner led de bajo consumo sin execder la corriente maxima de salida del 555 y si quieres poner artos puedes poner dos transistores con las bases en paralelo, un npn y otro pnp, y los conectas en modo no inversor, pones los leds que quieras en el circuito, alimentado todo con fuente aparte de 4v pd. no tengo a mano con que hacerte un esquema, ahi veo si encuentro algo hací..


----------



## dandany (Ago 20, 2009)

okok gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 4, 2009)

Buenas.

Alguno consiguio hacer un destello parecido a los flash xe, osea como un corte seco o no se como explicarlo, pero no es igual.?
Aguno probo si con alguna forma de onda se logra ese efecto?' es para un estroboscopico. 

Saludos


----------



## ellautis (Oct 7, 2011)

Muy Lindo aporte... los felicito . Tal vez alguno sabe como hacer flashear 2 led pero con un sutil fundido ? Osea que cambien con suavidad? supongo que implementaria un Capacitor que cargue y descargue pero la verdad estoy medio confundido.

saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2011)

Algo así ?

Adjunto simulación y video


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola.

Hice unos cambios al circuito de Darbytes, de manera que los LEDs se encienden y apaguen lentamente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

El titulo deberia habe sido, como hacer  destellay un led ya que no es lo mismo que flash


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hice unos cambios al circuito de Darbytes, de manera que los LEDs se encienden y apaguen lentamente.


 Buena mejora elaficionado 
El diseño es de esos que se ocurren de momento, ahora con esa mejora ya quedo mejor.
Gracias.


----------

